# Bluray Abspielsoftware gesucht



## Bärenmarke (28. November 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ihr Blurays über euren Pc anschaut und wenn ja, welche Software ihr dafür nützt?

Momentan nutze ich den Nero Media Hub, nur hat mich dieser bei meiner neusten Bluray im Stich gelassen und den Fehler Codec 1 ausgespuckt und nach den tollen Ratschlägen aus dem Nero Support Forum ("Öffnen und schließen Sie ihr Laufwerk"). Hab ich mich dazu entschlossen in eine neue Software zu investieren.

Jedoch sollte sie halt im Gegensatz zum Media Hub auch was taugen....

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit Coral WinDVD Pro 11?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Low (28. November 2012)

vlc player


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. November 2012)

Meiner Kenntnis nach kann der VLC Player Blurays nicht in vollem Umfang abspielen, da ein Codec oder ähnliches nur gegen das Entrichten einer Lizenz verwendet werden darf...

Mehr als eine Ein-Wort Antwort wäre nicht schlecht

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2012)

Ein günstiger BD-Player wäre da an sich die einfachere Wahl, dann kannst Du auch mal ohne PC schauen bei weniger Strombedarf - oder hast du keine Möglichkeit, den Ton vom Player zu nutzen?


----------



## Low (28. November 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Meiner Kenntnis nach kann der VLC Player Blurays nicht in vollem Umfang abspielen, da ein Codec oder ähnliches nur gegen das Entrichten einer Lizenz verwendet werden darf...
> 
> Mehr als eine Ein-Wort Antwort wäre nicht schlecht
> 
> ...



Du wolltest wissen welche Software wir nutzen, VLC Media Player spielt bei mir alles ab. Da es bei mir keine Einschränkungen gibt, was sollte ich da erwähnen?

EDIT:
Diese Abspielsoftware hatte ich mal getestet, war auch sehr zufrieden. http://www.arcsoft.com/totalmedia-theatre/
EDIT2:
hmm okay mist, ich nutze ein extra Programm/Plugin damit VLC die blurays abspielt


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein günstiger BD-Player wäre da an sich die einfachere Wahl, dann kannst Du auch mal ohne PC schauen bei weniger Strombedarf - oder hast du keine Möglichkeit, den Ton vom Player zu nutzen?



Da ich keinen Fernseher habe und somit auch meine DVDs über den PC anschaue, würde ich schon gerne dabei bleiben. Zumal ich ja schon ein Bluraylaufwerk besitze 

Für die Soundausgabe dient mein 2.1 System.



Low schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Diese Abspielsoftware hatte ich mal getestet, war auch sehr zufrieden. World's Leading Blu-ray 3D Player Software - ArcSoft TotalMedia Theatre 5



Sieht gut aus danke, werde die Trial mal testen 




Low schrieb:


> hmm okay mist, ich nutze ein extra Programm/Plugin damit VLC die blurays abspielt



Welches Plugin wäre das? 
Und bist du dir sicher, dass du damit auch in den vollen Bluray genuß kommen kannst? Laut meiner google recherche ist dies nämlich nicht möglich.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. November 2012)

Er verwendet sicherlich ein hier und da bekanntes Plugin welches in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist, da es den Kopierschutz umgeht. Ich selbst nutze PowerDVD12 und das hat bisher hervorragend funktioniert. Jede BD wird ohne zu Murren abgespielt.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2012)

Ich warte bis die Codecs endlich in kostenlose Programme eingebunden werden, bis dahin ziehe ich meine Filme auf Platte ...    Ist zwar ätzend  und von der Legalität her schon in der dunklen Grauzone,  aber ich seh nicht ein, mir nen teuren Player zu kaufen ...


----------



## pedi (28. November 2012)

ist schon keine grauzone mehr, ebenso wie der karibische gänsedieb.
ich verwende ebenfalls arcsofts total media. läuft einwndfrei.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2012)

Und was habt ihr wegen der Trial utnernommen?  Oder installiert ihr das ständig neu?


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. November 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich warte bis die Codecs endlich in kostenlose Programme eingebunden werden, bis dahin ziehe ich meine Filme auf Platte ...    Ist zwar ätzend  und von der Legalität her schon in der dunklen Grauzone,  aber ich seh nicht ein, mir nen teuren Player zu kaufen ...


 
Dumme Frage, aber ist das nicht egal, ob du dir den Film auf die Platte kopierst oder direkt von der Bluray abspielst?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Stryke7 (29. November 2012)

Wir sollten bald mal auf PNs ausweichen, bevor hier ein Mod vorbeischneit 

Solange die Bluray einen Kopierschutz hat (was bei gekauften IMMER der Fall ist), ist es sogar illegal, deinen eigenen film auf deine eigene platte zu ziehen und dort zu gucken.  Die Erfinder dieses Gesetzes waren wohl nicht die Hellsten, aber es ist halt leider durchgekommen ...


----------



## soth (29. November 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange die Bluray einen Kopierschutz hat (was bei gekauften IMMER der Fall ist), ist es sogar illegal, deinen eigenen film auf deine eigene platte zu ziehen und dort zu gucken.  Die Erfinder dieses Gesetzes waren wohl nicht die Hellsten, aber es ist halt leider durchgekommen ...


Das soll schlicht und ergreifend "Privatkopien" verhindern...

Ich verwende PoweDVD, Total Media Theatre (Testversion) ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Nur verstellt es mir beim Starten einer Blu-Ray immer die Auflösung...


----------



## Otep (29. November 2012)

Also ich habe PowerDVD 11 Ultra daheim rumliegen... da ich mir einen Player gekauft habe...

Hatte mir vor dem kauf mehrere kostenpflichtige Programme angesehen und fand bei mir das Bild mit dem Ultra am besten... bei mir sah das Bild mit TotalMedia Theatra 5 nicht so toll... denke aber das dass im Einzelfall mit eigener HW betrachtet werden muss


----------



## danomat (29. November 2012)

Bei meinem lg bd laufwerk war auch powerdvd 10 dabei und bin zufrieden mit.


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. November 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wir sollten bald mal auf PNs ausweichen, bevor hier ein Mod vorbeischneit
> 
> Solange die Bluray einen Kopierschutz hat (was bei gekauften IMMER der Fall ist), ist es sogar illegal, deinen eigenen film auf deine eigene platte zu ziehen und dort zu gucken.  Die Erfinder dieses Gesetzes waren wohl nicht die Hellsten, aber es ist halt leider durchgekommen ...


 
Dafür ist der Thread doch da, dass man Erfahrungen austauscht, ich bin mir sicher das in Zukunft sich noch mehr die gleiche Frage stellen werden

Aber irgendwie find ich es dreist, wenn ich meinen Eigenen Film nicht auf *MEINEN* Rechner kopieren darf 

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten, Total Media hab ich heute mal ausprobiert, fand das Ergebnis ganz gut soweit  Morgen ist dann Power DVD an der Reihe 

Falls jemand noch eine Alternative kennt, ich bin offen für viele Vorschläge, da Total Media nicht ganz günstig ist 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Stryke7 (29. November 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie find ich es dreist, wenn ich meinen Eigenen Film nicht auf *MEINEN* Rechner kopieren darf


 

Ja, da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu ...


----------



## thysol (29. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein günstiger BD-Player wäre da an sich die einfachere Wahl, dann kannst Du auch mal ohne PC schauen bei weniger Strombedarf - oder hast du keine Möglichkeit, den Ton vom Player zu nutzen?


 
Bei den Mondpreisen von Blu-ray Player Software wollte ich mir auch gleich einen echten Player besorgen, allerdings ist der Ton von so einem wohl kaum besser als Onboard Sound, wegen der Xonar Essence STX habe ich mich dann doch entschieden nur eine Software zu kaufen.

Hatte ca. 3 Jahre lang Power DVD 9 Ultra. Da musste mann die Blu-ray manchmal mehrmals neustarten, so verbuggt war der Mist. Und dann der Hammer, meine Mutter hatte mir zum release der Blu-ray mir Prometheus gepumpt, funzte nicht mit PowerDVD 9. Cyberlink hatte die Updates nach nur 3 Jahren eingestellt also funzen neue Blu-rays damit nicht.

Hab mir dann den Trial von PowerDVD 12 geholt, wenigstens konnte ich den Film dann kucken, ist aber immernoch verbuggt mit freezes wenn er die Blu-ray loadet.

Hab dann Corel WinDVD Pro 11 Trial geloadet. Scheint halbwegs was zu taugen, nur das UI ist nicht so "schön" wie von PowerDVD, da es aber deutlich weniger kostet kann mann auf die schönere UI wohl verzichten.


----------



## dragonlort (30. November 2012)

Ich kann dir den KM player nur ans Herz legen der spielt alles ab auch 3D und ist kostenlos.


----------



## skankee (30. November 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch eine Alternative kennt, ich bin offen für viele Vorschläge, da Total Media nicht ganz günstig ist


 
Googel mal nach "TMT 5 Promotion forum" , da gibt es eine Liste mit Gutschein-Codes, wo man 25 oder 30$ bei Arcsoft Produkten sparen soll (hab ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert).


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich nutze bisher die bei meinem Laufwerk mitgelieferte PowerDVD 10 Version. Sollte die irgendwann mal zicken, werde ich mir wohl auch überlegen, zu einer VLC-fähigen Lösung zu wechseln.


----------

